# finger help-ASAP!!!



## rcbaker (Dec 16, 2010)

can anyone help me find the codes for the following
1. neurolysis ulnar digital nerve 4th finger
2.neurolysis radial digital nerve 4th finger
3. neurolysis common digital nerve 4th web space.

Thanks in advance


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 16, 2010)

64702, 64704, perhaps? (With either F3 or F8 modifier, depending on RT or LT hand)

That's a guess on my part...there's a good chance I'm wrong.


----------



## akrug (Dec 17, 2010)

if in the finger it is 64702 only once because the description says " digital,one or both, same digit"


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 17, 2010)

That's what I had thought as far as the 2 finger nerves, but what about the web spacing? Wouldn't that be considered part of the hand?


----------



## rcbaker (Dec 27, 2010)

*finger help ASAP*

We billed 64702 x3 with finger modifiers. Was this wrong??


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 27, 2010)

No that looks right - I looked at the diagrams on Wikipedia and saw that the digital nerves branch out right before they reach the web spacing, so disregard my ignorance! Just curious, but what modifier did you put for the common nerve, since it's not exactly one specific finger?


----------



## rcbaker (Dec 27, 2010)

*finger help ASAP*

I don't think I appended a modifier for the common nerve. I don't remember.


----------

